# برنامج حساب طاقة الرياح وفقا لقوانين المنظمة العالمية لطاقة الرياح



## ميكاكمبيوتر (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم برنامج من تصميمي يقوم بحساب الطاقة الكهربائية المحصلة من التوربينات الهوائية .واتمنى ان ينال برنامجي المتواضع اعجابكم والله الموفق ...اخوكم علي العلياوي . 
تحميل البرنامج من الرابط التالي:

http://deurl.me/2AEUN


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني اذا لم ينج الرابط اعلاه اليكم الرابط التالي :
:1:
http://www.4shared.com/file/r1JNsMzF/______.html


----------



## د حسين (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا*

تحية طيبة للمهندس علي :
لقد تم التحميل بسهولة من الرابط الأول..وألف شكر ::: البرنامج جميل وشكرا​


----------



## engdoly (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير
جارى التحميل


----------



## MUSHTAK (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذه الفكرة ماقصرت مشكور ثانيا


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
فكره مفيده جدا


----------



## EAGLE EAYS (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخ علي...


----------



## EAGLE EAYS (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اكرر شكري لك.....


----------



## اميرعراق (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي علي على هذا الجهد ولكن البرنامج لم يعمل بصوره صحيحه


----------



## abazeed72 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## بدرى محمد الفكى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ميكاكمبيوتر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم برنامج من تصميمي يقوم بحساب الطاقة الكهربائية المحصلة من التوربينات الهوائية .واتمنى ان ينال برنامجي المتواضع اعجابكم والله الموفق ...اخوكم علي العلياوي .
> تحميل البرنامج من الرابط التالي:
> 
> http://deurl.me/2aeun


 

وعليكم السلام مهندس علي 
تم التحميل .. وهو برنامج جميل .

مشكور لتزويدنا بالملتقى بهذا الملف ..

تقبل تقديري وشكري.​


----------



## ABO ANOUR (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخ علي


----------



## ابو خليل طه (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور........


----------



## jameelrayan (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Saifulislam (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووورر


----------



## yasser13 (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
حملت البرنامج من الرابط الثاني و لكن ال frame للبرنامج لا يوضح ال input المطلوبة


----------



## hussen-eng (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا اخي ولكن ممكن ان ترفق الملف الخاص بالحسابات وكيف حسبنا معامل الأداء وهل يؤثر أرتفاع Hub على الطاقة الناتجة . أرجو أن تتفاعل معي لأني عندي مشروع تخرج في نفس الموضوع وإا كان لديك برنامج مماثل بلغة الماتلاب أجو أرفاقه وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## ديهية (13 ديسمبر 2014)

طاقة الرياح هي من الطاقات المتجددة البديلة


----------

